# Hi from Granite Falls Wa.



## CDRAM (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello, and it feels good to finally be able to post, thanks Doc.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk CDRAM. Have fun here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!!!*


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## slayerprue (Apr 23, 2008)

welcome to AT ;-)


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

:welcomesign:





Pse pro staff
gold tip pro staff
vibercheck pro staff
Bohninh pro staff
b-two pro staff
scott realeases 
CBE sights


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome to the site!! Isn't Doc Great?!!!:wink:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## MontanaBound (Jan 2, 2011)

maybe ill see yah at the sportsmans club on thursday now that we getta sling arrows there! i'm on the outskirts of gfalls


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## jutt tausif (Apr 16, 2011)

and it feels good to finally be able to post, thanks Doc. Liberty
Carbon Express Maxima
Trophy Ridge Drop Zone
Rage 3 Blade
Tru Glo Range Rover SightWhispering Death"...They never hear it coming.
STARRFLIGHT - PARADIGM ARCHERY - TROPHYBLEND DEER SCENTS - HARVEST TIME ARCHERY ARROWS - POORMAN'S SLINGS -


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site! I'm sure you'll love it -- I know I do!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## adrenalinejunke (Dec 2, 2011)

If any of you ever make it out to beautiful Granite Falls, you must try out their new archery range at the Granite Falls Sportsman club. They have a 14 target 3-D course and a flat range from 20 to 60 yards. Open to the public on Thursday from 5 to 8 PM and Saturday from 4 to 7 PM. Only $5 to shoot.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Welcome, i'm looking forward to being able to post my topic soon hopefully! lol


----------

